# Philips E-Line 273E3LHSB, 27" gut?



## Schrotty (8. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand denn Philips E-Line 273E3LHSB, 27"? Habe ihn mir heute beim  Saturn angeschaut und sah zumindest Optisch gut aus. Es lief darauf nur  die Samsung Werbung daher konnte ich nicht sehen ob er auch  Spieletauglich ist. Daher würde mich Interessieren was ihr von dem TFT  haltet. Leider finde ich keine Tests dazu.


----------



## Micha77 (8. Juli 2011)

Soll nicht so der Spielemonitor sein...Steht im Internet usw.


----------



## Schrotty (8. Juli 2011)

Der ACER HN274H würde mich auch gefallen allerdings 600 Euro für ein TN Panel ist dann doch sehr teuer auch wenn 120HZ und eine 3D Brille dabei ist. Wenn der dafür perfekt zum Spielen  aber wäre und vor allem kein Ghosting oder Lichthöfe hat dann vielleicht aber man findet über das keine Infos.


----------



## Bulldogge (28. Oktober 2011)

hab ihr mir eben gekauft... 229 euro ist halt doch echt nen guter Preis.

Gerade aufgebaut.... passt bei mir auf den Tisch super hin... habe jetzt zwischen meinen Multilaserstation und den Skeleton jeweils nur noch 1cm Platz... passt

Kein DVI Kabel dabei... nur nen snödes VGA .... na gut erstmal meine alten Kabel angeklemmt.... Rechner gestartet... kein Bild... hmmm bei Philips muss man die immer separat einschalten fällt mir gerade ein... wo ist denn der Einschalter???? nix zufinden... vorne sind so ein paar Symbole drauf... finger drauf... ahhh Sensortasten... okay... Bild an

Boahhhhhh ich werde geblendet..... das Bild ist ab Werk auf maximale Helligkeit eingestellt... wahrscheinlich wegen  Verkaufsdisplay... erstmal um die hälfte runtergenommen... und muss  sagen... ist mir immer noch zuhell

Pixelfehlertest durchlaufen lassen, laut Verkäufer kann ich ihn mit nur einen Pixelfehler so durchtauschen... konnte er Vorort im Laden nicht machen... vor 3 Jahren ging das noch mit meinen alten Asus 24".
Testergebnis... keine Pixelfehler... jipp jipp

Ansonsten der erste Eindruck so nach 20minuten.... hmmm das die reine Bildqualität fand ich bei meinen Asus etwas besser, bei den Farben muss ich nochmal schauen.... und die Bildhelligkeit ist im Gegensatz zum Asus sehr hell... daran muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen.... oder die passenden Bildeinstellungen finden.

Die Bildausleuchtung finde ich auch gut... nur minimale helligkeitsunterschiede beim Pixelfehlertest sichtbar, im Windows Betrieb garnichts feststellbar

Naja gleich werde ich erstmal ein bißchen Spiele testen.

Fazit ... also für 229€ muss ich sagen gut! Habe leider keinen Vergleich zu anderen 27" ...

Melde mich nachher nochmal ... wenn ich nen Fazit nach bekannten Spielen ziehen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

@ TE

Wie sieht denn dein Kapital aus? Bei 27" ist die Auswahl nicht sehr groß. 
Hier mal ein paar gute und spieletaugliche Monitore:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder aber der neue ASUS. Leider ist der noch nirgends lieferbar.  
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

